# 1965 suburban 10



## Mlee5457 (Oct 1, 2015)

Got my first suburban, came with wheel weights, mower deck, 3pt with disc. I basically had to drag it up on the trailer. I'm not familiar with this type of drive and transaxle. But basically it won't roll in neutral, if it even has one. Maybe this is normal? The engine is free I can turn it over and it doesn't try to move, belts spin freely. Lift it up and tires spin opposite direction. The brake clamp is completely off so it can't be the brake. I was hoping someone here could help shed some light. With all my searching I've only found a few people talking about it. Which theirs freed up by rocking it back and forth. Not the case here. Only thing I can thing of is that it's inside the transaxle. The right seal is really oily so I bet it's out of fluid. This model the right side seal looks to be bigger than the left. Has anyone had any luck sourcing them? Thanks for any input in advance !


----------

